# Deutschlandkarte (DWG oder DXF) Format



## eyee (15. März 2004)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einer Deutschlandkarte in Formaten DWG oder DXF für AutoCAD.

Für jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar.

Gruss,
eyee


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. März 2004)

Hi,

solche Daten sind sehr aufwendig herzustellen und von daher auch nicht kostenlos erhältlich. Wende Dich am besten zu Deinem örtlichen Vermessungsamt oder schreibe gleich einen Brief an das Bundesvermessungsamt, die können Dir auf jeden Fall weiterhelfen und Dir solch eine CD zusenden, allerdings wie gesagt, gegen ein gewisses Entgeld. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass sie Studenten, die so etwas ähnliches studieren, Rabatt gewähren....

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben

Gruß vom ALF


----------



## s_d_fisher (16. März 2004)

hallo eyee,
da ich kartographie studiere und auch viel an Karten arbeite, kann ich dir eine zur Verfügung stellen. Ich hoffe sie egenügt deinen Ansprüchen.... Und TerrorAlf hat Recht - um so etwas zu digitalisieren, braucht man schon eine ganze Weile...

mfgt s_d_fisher


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. März 2004)

Hi s_d_fisher,

Erstmal Danke für Deine 3 Posts  aber könntest Du 2 davon wieder löschen; geht, wenn Du auf Deinen Beitrag editieren klickst, ganz oben --> löschen. Danke.

Nun zu meinem Problem: Danke, dass Du uns so eine Datei zur Verfügung stellst, aber leider habe ich Probleme, diese zu entpacken (unerwartetes Archivende bzw.  ZIP Archiv ist entweder mehrteilig oder zerstört).
Könntest Du die Datei nochmal funktionsfähig hochladen? Danke.

P.S. Hab auch Kartografie als Fach bei mir im Studiengang in Berlin, Du studierst nicht zufällig Stadt- und Regionalplanung?


----------



## s_d_fisher (16. März 2004)

hallo TerrorAlf,
also ich hab die Datei jetzt noch mal im RAR- Format gezippt und gleich noch im Illustratorformat dazugepackt. Ich hoffe, dass du sie jetzt entpacken kannst.
Ich studiere nicht Stadt- und REgionalplanung an der TU, im Nebenfach nur Kartographie an der FU

mfg s_d_fisher


----------

